# Dating a revolver...........



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

And no.......I don't mean taking one out to a movie, and then maybe dinner & drinks later on.

I mean trying to figure out when one was manufactured.

It's a no-dash S&W model 617. It's a 1st year production run model. It's serial # is *BPK 83***.

I'm hoping someone might have some S&W info. that might reveal it's manufacture date.

TIA!! :smt1099


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Found out what I was wanting to know.

December of 1993.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Shucks. I was going to tell about the time I took a camshaft to a dance.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SouthernBoy said:


> Shucks. I was going to tell about the time I took a camshaft to a dance.


Did the _timing_ go well? :anim_lol:


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

SouthernBoy said:


> Shucks. I was going to tell about the time I took a camshaft to a dance.


Were you able to lifter up in the air? I'll bet you tappet your toes to the beat. I didn't do so well at that dance. I ended up with a bit of a crank; she gave me the shaft before leaving.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

This entire thread should be banned!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Too much banning going on in the world already. 

Let's leave it be and see where it ends up going. :smt033


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

paratrooper said:


> Did the _timing_ go well? :anim_lol:


Yep, right on the mark.



Craigh said:


> Were you able to lifter up in the air? I'll bet you tappet your toes to the beat. I didn't do so well at that dance. I ended up with a bit of a crank; she gave me the shaft before leaving.


Boy she all her bumps in the right places. Gave me a real lift.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Craigh said:


> Were you able to lifter up in the air? I'll bet you tappet your toes to the beat. I didn't do so well at that dance. I ended up with a bit of a crank; she gave me the shaft before leaving.


Being a "car guy" I love it!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

To pun is human...
To forgive, divine.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

SouthernBoy said:


> Boy she all her bumps in the right places. Gave me a real lift.


You plugged in some good points there. Did you see that pair of lobes? 'bout piston my pants.

Ok, done. After the "third member" posted something bearing on this, started to drive me crazy.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Was it a double over head cam or single.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Craigh said:


> You plugged in some good points there. Did you see that pair of lobes? 'bout piston my pants.
> 
> Ok, done. After the "third member" posted something bearing on this, started to drive me crazy.


Good ones!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

joepolo said:


> Was it a double over head cam or single.


High lift and v-e-r-y long duration. You should have heard her lope. And her lifters were solid.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Oh solid ones no rollers, good for you.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

joepolo said:


> Oh solid ones no rollers, good for you.


As a side note and a diversion from this fun, roller lifters have several distinct advantages over solid or hydraulic lifters. They open the valves faster, leave them open longer, then close them faster than do the other two mentioned lifters. This can significantly increase power, reduce emissions, and increase fuel economy. Their one down side is they are more complex and therefore, not nearly as immune to failure as the other two types of lifters; solid lifters in particular.

Sorry I diverted with this. Now may the fun resume...


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Should I write something here about how helpful desmodromic cams are, when going in and out?

No. I didn't think so.



So how was that revolving date of yours?


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Oh so your saying rollers will sag quicker then solid ones.


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

To groan is proper!!


----------

